# Hulu Plus coming to 3DS and Wii



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

"Rejoice Nintendo fans, Hulu Plus is coming to your console of choice... provided you're up on the latest in Nintendo hardware. Both the Wii and 3DS will be getting access to the streaming service's vast archives of TV shows and movies some time before the year is out. Though, you shouldn't expect to see the Galactica popping out of your portable -- this is a strictly 2D affair. A software update coming at the end of November will also deliver the ability to record 3D video with the Nintendo handheld (up to ten minutes) or even stitch together stereoscopic images for stop motion animation that jumps out of the tiny screen at you. With both Hulu and Netflix in tow, as well as the ability to create your own content, the 3DS is actually turning into quite a powerful little portable."

Story Here


----------



## ClearCom (Jul 1, 2002)

Athlon646464 said:


> "Rejoice Nintendo fans, Hulu Plus is coming to your console of choice... provided you're up on the latest in Nintendo hardware. Both the Wii and 3DS will be getting access to the streaming service's vast archives of TV shows and movies some time before the year is out. Though, you shouldn't expect to see the Galactica popping out of your portable -- this is a strictly 2D affair. A software update coming at the end of November will also deliver the ability to record 3D video with the Nintendo handheld (up to ten minutes) or even stitch together stereoscopic images for stop motion animation that jumps out of the tiny screen at you. With both Hulu and Netflix in tow, as well as the ability to create your own content, the 3DS is actually turning into quite a powerful little portable."
> 
> Story Here


That is pretty cool. Between my Wii, my DVD player and my TV I should be covered. My Toshiba 55" has access to most stuff, as does the DVD and wii. I guess between the 3 I should be able to see it all!!


----------

